# mother natures diorama



## rallycarsonly (Jan 9, 2009)

off work today due to snow and so decided to make some natural dioramas around the back yard. As i collect rally cars it is only natural they get out sometimes.
see next post.
stuart


----------



## rallycarsonly (Jan 9, 2009)

*pictures*

as I said, went outside and made some snow dioramas, then drove my rally cars through them. just put up a few pictures.


















IMG]http://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh263/rallycars08/IMG_8822.jpg[/IMG]


[/IMG]









stuart


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

lol, thats original! haha. Good for the price huh?


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------

